

A coder's guide to coffee (cheap, easy, and delicious) - henning
http://blog.moertel.com/pages/coders-guide-to-coffee

======
damon
I really wish I liked coffee. I've tried time after time to get hooked on
coffee but couldn't manage to stomach it - even loaded with cream and sugar.
It smells great, has ample caffeine, can be bought cheap, all the makings of a
perfect drink.

~~~
ashu
I used to hate coffee most of the time but gulped it down since it kept me
awake.

And then I visited Barcelona. The coffee I had in the small cafes in the town
was the most awesome, fresh and tasty beverage I have ever had. Interestingly,
Barcelona's airport had the same stale, tasteless coffee that Starbucks sells!

~~~
edu
Hey, hello from Barcelona. Well it's curious here in Barcelona I always used
to drink "cortados" or "tallats", an espresso with a little bit of milk. Until
I visited Roma, where I tasted the best coffee!

I think you should visit the Italian capital ;)

And yes, Barcelona's airport food/coffee is awful.

~~~
ardit33
Albania has some great coffee too. I think it is the Mediterranean thing, when
people are more calmed down, go out with friends every day, sit down for a
coffee, talk and enjoy life.

Coffee to go, or in a paper cup is a very foreign concept. Impossible to find
actually.

When I visited Instabul, I was really suprised that people didn't drink coffee
at all, but mostly tea after meals.

Figure it out. The people that introduced coffee to europe, don't really drink
it. So, the phase "Turkish coffee", is pretty inacurate. Should probably be
called "Ottoman coffee".

------
mdkersey
Two cups of Vietnamese coffee (cafe sua la) each morning hit the mark! Brewing
details at <http://www.ineedcoffee.com/04/vietnamese/>

I may like iced Vietnamese coffee (Ca phe sua da) even more on sultry summer
days. Just pour the above into ice:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ca_phe_s&#7919;a_&#273;...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ca_phe_s&#7919;a_&#273;a)

While I've used other coffees, Cafe du Monde has almost a monopoly among
Vietnamese restaurants. Cafe du Monde is a blend of coffee and chicory easily
identified by it's bright orange container:
<http://www.cafedumonde.com/coffee.html>

------
henning
By the way, similar things apply to tea.

The stuff you buy in grocery stores is dust from leaves. It's a stretch to
even call it tea.

Buying in bulk over the Internet and making it with a French press is much,
much cheaper and amazingly better.

~~~
mattmaroon
I already said this below, but check out Adagio.com if you haven't already.
They have a plastic tea brewing device somewhat similar to a french press but
easier to clean.

------
edu
Mmm, just now I'm enjoying a wonderful Nespresso espresso. It's an easy and
clean way to have good (by Spanish standard, which are pretty similar to
Italians...) coffee at the office. It's more expensive than buying the coffee
beans but a lot cheaper than a coffee shop (about 0'30EUR per coffee), the
biggest drawback is that you become bonded to a single vendor :(

------
hello_moto
<tease>

Coder/Hacker needs coffee to code

Coder/Hacker needs weed to code (yesterday post? coder high?)

Coder/Hacker needs MacBook to code

Coder/Hacker needs Hacker-Music to code

Coder/Hacker needs Coffee Shop to code

Coder/Hacker needs super-genius teammate to code

Spoiled?

</tease>

------
geebee
A trip to Italy sounds great... but until then, how do the coffee shops in
North Beach stack up for espresso? I've heard that this was the spot on the
west coast to get good coffee (long before good coffee was much of a concept
in most of the US). Anyone know a spot that gets it right?

------
tshim
Hi, you should look into air-roasted coffee. Most coffee is drum- or surface-
roasted, resulting in the typical sour, stomach-gnarling liquid that most pass
for 'coffee.'

Air-roasted coffee exhibits more body, complexity, aroma and isn't nearly as
hard on one's stomach.

------
jwp
Nespresso is great. At $0.50 per pod, it's pricey, but for such painless
cleanup and consistently good shots, worth the price. Hands down the best teas
I've had come from Upton Tea (uptontea.com).

------
mattmaroon
Very interesting. I'm more of a tea drinker, and highly recommend Adagio.com
for that.

------
marcus
Hacker - a machine that transforms caffeine to lines of code

